# Waddaman's 2014 Renegade 1000 XXC



## Waddaman

Waddaman's Renegade 1k XXC. Updated info and pics:

*Mods:*

32" Silverbacks on 14" MSA Crushers
NPP Dominator Duals
MK 2" Extended Trailing arms w/ 2" Lift
Custom 2" Front bracket Lift
Custom Cobra Rear Axles
HMF Programmer
XMR Rear Diff
Billet Gas Cap
Billet Shift Knob
All Black Plastics with custom cut Decals
Custom Snorkels
QSC Gen 2 Raptor Primary, Machined Secondary with Dalton Yellow/Black secondary spring and 650 Helix
Viper Elite #5000 on KFI Mounting plate



















































*History:*

Day I bought it:

Well here she is the 2014 Renegade 1000 XXC coming home with me. 700kms on it was originally bought in the fall don't think its ever seen a puddle, not a spec of mud anywhere. Washing it up from all the salt on the road and maybe putting tires and rims on tonight, clutch springs and snorkels coming soon.

It has:

Full system HMF duals
HMF programmer
Get Torqued Speed Box
K&N

Came with stock exhaust and filter as well... K&N will be coming out.


No tires and rims tonight was too tired. Do it all in the snow storm tomorrow. Heres the pics after I got it home and cleaned it up.


----------



## hussejn

*Nice...*

I am jealous. :rockn:

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Will the 31s be going on?


----------



## Waddaman

Updated, yeah 31"s be on it tomorrow too tired tonight.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice upgrade. I'll be watching this build.


----------



## snipe523

Nice machine there. My buddy just picked up the bare bones Rene 1000. The power in that motor is just insane.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Holy can ams in the shop lol. Looks like a fun build.


----------



## hussejn

*Wow*

Looks like a super clean bike.


----------



## Waddaman

Got pics of the 31s on. Need to get some more stuff done on it and clean it up some more. Be more pics soon.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DangerRanger13

looks awesome


----------



## chevyon52

looks great


----------



## Codeman350ss

Nice.....


----------



## Polaris425

Hope this one stays together.... Lol

Looks good :rockn:


----------



## Waddaman

Jon your not the only one..believe me.. Lol Getting her all primed up and ready for spring now. Everything is in pretty much perfect condition though shes pretty much ready to go.


----------



## Waddaman

FINALLY got this thing snorkeled and out on its first run, was able to find some mud too! (may require iceberg removal)

New videos incoming.


----------



## wideawakejake

that thing just looks mean! enjoy it bub!


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks, and so far I am. Sorry I didnt post videos yesterday.. I spent a good 3-4 hours diggin this thing out of 4-5 feet of **** snow trying to reverse up hill in it to get back on ground it was a mess. Got home I was too tired to think about anything lol.


----------



## Waddaman

Few videos and updated the first post with all the current info on the bike. Enjoy.

Renegade 1000 + Maverick in another Hydroline Hole - YouTube

Good Friday Mud Run - Renegade 1000 XXC - YouTube

Renegade 1k Bog mud + Stuck - YouTube

Renegade 1k 31" laws - What did you do Wednesday Night? - YouTube

Rengade 1k - May Run 2014 - Dolan's Pond - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

nice vids


----------

